# Red/Black Butterfly HMDT - Red Cambo CT



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Alucard and Spunk have been doing the dance.

Placed in bin with almond extract yesterday evening, Light left on. Female is still avoiding him on the other side, Alucard has built a nest on the other end.

Beginning of experimental line, end result will hopefully be a double tail with combing or possibly full crown.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I have them in a plastic bin...so pictures will not be very good...I can try though. Plus he totally built his nest on the back end near the wall... Such a brat.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

ooh how exciting!


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha cute. Well if you get a chance pictures of the parents would be much appreciated


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no idea how to post pictures...


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

Hit go adavance when you go to make a quick reply. At the top of this new page, there is a paper clip, click that, and it will bring you to an attachment manager, where you can upload directly from your computer, or link from a URL! Looking forward to seeing pictures, honestly :3


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the best I could get, they were still in spawn mode.

Spunk is now in her roomy recoup tank, and Alucard is mouthing the eggs. I will try and upload a picture of Spunk, then Alucard when he is out of the Spawn Tank.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I am horrified to say...but I think Alucard is an egg eater... Checked tank this morning. No eggs, No babies...Just Alucard...*sob*


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I will have to recondition Alucard and Spunk. I will try one more time in a month or so, in case there really wasnt any drop or fertilization. But if it happens again, I will have to find another Red DT with black butterflying.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Try artificially hatching the eggs. . . . since you're trying to create your own line of specific form, you will need to buy new genes later. Instead of buying new fish but not get anywhere, artificial hatching is the way to go. Thus you can save up to get great finnage in the future and introduce them to your line.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I was going to try and find above and beyond Alucard, because I REALLY dont want to pass on the egg eater habit. I've chatted on IBC and most of them say that egg eating and fin biting are genetic.

Next spawning I plan on trying to artificially hatch the eggs. Since getting on this site, I've encountered tons of amazing new techniques and info! THANK YOU!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no "egg eater" gene IMO.. at most it's a habit, but really it's got a lot to do with fertilizing/environment.. they eat their eggs for any number of reasons, normally due to not being fertile (not quite reaching the wrap around) or he was hungry and didn't get enough during conditioning, or even if he thinks there won't be enough space/food for the fry.

Have yet to ever see actual proof of "egg eating gene" being passed down, and most people who get their "egg eaters" to breed and raise the fry continue to breed the fry with no issues. Unsure who told you that from IBC - keep in mind anybody can join IBC, does not make them experts, and not every member actually breeds.


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Ive started to look more into bad traits in bettas.

Most of the reason I believe in an "egg eater gene" is due to the fact that there is a lot of experience of fish that have the habit that breed more males that have the same habit.

Psychological issues are capable of being passed down, whether it human, dog, or fish. And these possible issues of passing psychological habits is what I have begun to research. My only problem is extracting the eggs to hatch them before the SOB EATS them.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That sucks that he is an egg eater (whether or not it is able to be passed on genetically. Both sides have good points as to why it would or would not be passed genetically) He is such a gorgeous fish, I can only imagine what his offspring would look like


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> That sucks that he is an egg eater (whether or not it is able to be passed on genetically. Both sides have good points as to why it would or would not be passed genetically) He is such a gorgeous fish, I can only imagine what his offspring would look like



The kicker is, I tried to respawn him...and the female I put him with is terrified of him... but not the other male.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That sucks. He just loves causing problems doesn't he?


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

I started class today, so Im just going to let them do what they do, and keep an eye out for another pair. That same female wont spawn with the other male because she is so violent for fishie love that he cant even EMBRACE her. Go figure.

Hopefully my petstore will have the traits Im looking for, or a local breeder will come up with an acceptable cull.


----------

